# Sick, dumped cat in Ohio. Nees help ASAP.



## sophie (Aug 22, 2004)

Please help! I had a cat dumped at my house a couple of weeks ago. I have been frantically looking for a home, Rescue organization or foster for her. She has a skin condition and is very skinny. I cannot afford vet care for her. If you can help or know someone who can please email me at [email protected] Here are some pictures of her http://www.catster.com/?64714


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

How heartbreaking ! - how can somebody be so cruel and dump her. This makes me cry and so angry at the same time.
I hope you will find a home for her soon. Have you tried putting posters up in your neighbourhood with her picture? Oh, and please ask a few questions before letting her go with anybody in order to make sure she won't be abused or abandonned again.
Best of luck and if you need any help with what kind of questions to ask or anything else please go ahead - we will gladly help. Let us know how it goes !


----------

